# 40 cal vs 45 cal vs 50 cal



## flinger (Nov 19, 2007)

40 vs 45 vs 50. Just curious what some of your thoughts are on the pros and cons for each of these different calibers of muzzleloaders.

Cva has come out with a 40 cal Paramount. Too small? Too much pressure? Twist is 1:20 is it not fast enough? 

To me the paramount goes past the point I'm willing to spend on a muzzy, but sure seems like a lot of hype for the new 40s.

Accuras seem to be be in a good place for quality and price but does a 45 cal offer many benefits over 50s? Velocity/energy?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Smaller bullets have better sectional density, which gives them better aerodynamics. On the east coast, there are states that allow smokeless powder in muzzleloaders. Those guys are using 40cals and using sabots to use even smaller bullets. They are achieving ridiculous velocities and long range accuracy. You need faster twists to stabilize longer bullets... hence the 1:20 twist guns in the 40cal

Here in Utah, we have minimum weight restrictions for deer and elk for hunting. So it gets hard to hit the weight in smaller caliber guns. A full bore conical out of a 45 imo, would be fine. 50cal is the standard, like a 12ga shotgun... lots of mfg parts and equipment. I think you will have a hard time finding components for a 40cal here in the west, which means more mail ordering components and higher prices.

If you wont be hunting and just want to recreationally shoot... get whatever. I still love 50s though. No plans to ever own another one. I have 3 myself, my son now has 2.

-DallanC


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

I purchased a 45 Paramount and it shoots much better than my older acura v2 in a 50 cal. Last season I was able to harvest a deer at 265yds and and elk at 305yds. for me its the 45 cal.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

More bullet options for the .50 caliber. I haven't yet shot any critters with my new Accura V2 in.45. caliber. I am very pleased with how well it shoots and I don't anticipate having any trouble with deer or elk. I like the 1:22 twist, but haven't shot any bullets over 280 grain yet. A lot of the .50 caliber bullets are sabots and shoot a .45 caliber bullet. Powerbelt makes a few different bullets for the .45 that are full bore bullets that have the cup on the bottom of the bullet so you don't have to size down to a .40 caliber bullet using a sabot. Powerbelt makes full bore .50 bullets as well. It just seems to me most guys are shooting .50 caliber rifles and using .45 caliber bullets with sabots, so why not just use a .45 caliber rifle with a full bore.45 caliber bullet? I have no interest in a .40 caliber, too small.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I like .50 for the reasons Dallan stated. It's the standard ml cal and projectiles are abundant and easy to find. Seems like a lot of stores don't even carry ml projectiles that aren't .50 caliber.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My .45 White was the most accurate muzzleloader I've ever had.


----------



## flinger (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. I have a couple 50's and the recoil seems to be a little much for my wife at full charge blackhorn but I don't want to lower the powder too much because the bullets might not expand well enough at certain distances. My daughter shot a deer last year at 85 yards and the barnes tez didn't exit. 100 grains by volume of blackhorn. We were actually pretty lucky to find the animal as it didn't bleed much. Maybe I just need to find a better bullet. I wonder how the elrs do on game but I do like copper.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

If it did not exit it should have been at max expansion.
What did that T-EZ look like?
They are devastating bullets.


----------



## flinger (Nov 19, 2007)

MrShane said:


> If it did not exit it should have been at max expansion.
> What did that T-EZ look like?
> They are devastating bullets.


I didn't find it since we just quartered it. It was still in the cavity somewhere. I like the barnes bullet expansion from my center fire rifles. I've found they petal nicely in one piece so I figured the muzzy ones should do well too. I suppose it just needs more energy to exit. Maybe a brake is an option to keep the powder charge at max but I'm a little worried about using sabots with a brake.


----------

